# Salsco 824 chipper at work



## Woodsrover (Dec 7, 2006)

I just bought a new Salsco 824 chipper a few weeks ago and have been using it quite a bit. Here's a short video of it chipping so green red oak last weekend. The branches are +/- 3". The chipper is being run by a 30hp Kubota tractor.

27mb.

http://www.seriestrek.com/images/chipper.avi

Jim


----------



## Ekka (Dec 8, 2006)

That's a handy set up for you on a farm.

Seemed to run smooth. No worries.

It runs off the tractor right?

There's just a question I got. On a chipper with it's own engine it has a govenor which throttles up under load. As the revs die the pedal goes to the metal (so to speak).

How does the tractor do that?


----------



## Woodsrover (Dec 8, 2006)

It's got a speed sensor on the input shaft that keeps track of the RPMs. If the tractor drops below a certain RPM it stops the feed roller for a second or two until it catches up. It's a really nice feature.

If I'm chipping a bunch of small stuff I can run the tractor in the 720rpm pto gear and keep the revs down, thus saving a bit of fuel and wear on the tractor. Naturally, running the tractor at low-RPMs produces less power but if I stuff some heavier limbs in there, the auto-feed kicks in and still handles the job. It's a nice little unit.

Jim


----------

